# When you become a smart trolls personal enemy



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm pretty sure I would have blocked him after the first one


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

:lol: I use the 5/7 rule quite often, but I've never seen any follow ups!


----------



## BillTheButcher (Oct 24, 2017)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

:lol: But WHY do people spend so long talking total crap like this? Haven't they got sports cars to drive???


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

MarksBlackTT said:


> :lol: But WHY do people spend so long talking total crap like this? Haven't they got sports cars to drive???


It would appear not. I didn't even have time to read it all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbiot (Dec 13, 2017)

:lol:


----------



## mk2zetec (Dec 27, 2015)

so funny.


----------



## Gtturbo (Jan 7, 2017)

I'm quite enjoying trolling the E60-E61 drivers club on Facebook atm.

Back story it's started by 2 guys funnily enough who sponsor said group.

Que people bumming them for gearbox oil services and thermostat changes.

My latest comment was to a guy moaning his 535D was neck and neck in a race against a 15 plate mini.

I replied saying that's like racing the titanic against a jet ski

Annoyingly I feel they're learning not to bite to my comments


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

You're a narrow sea passage connecting two bodies of water?

Quality! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

I want to add him as a friend now. That would keep me entertained for hours at work


----------

